# My Best Craigslist find Ever!!



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

So here's the story: Guy on craigslist was moving in 2 days and had to get rid of some of his tools in storage. He had a Sunhill jointer that he had listed for $200. * I bought it for $150*. He also had a Delta drill press: Got that off of him for* $200*. Dont think I would have gotten it that cheap - except he was desperate to get rid of it before his move.

There is surface rust on both of them. He said he has barely used them at all, and they have been in storage for most of the time he's owned them - the rust is from being stored.

Everything runs perfectly! Need to clean up the rust, maybe sharpen the blades, get everything dialed in, and then its all set!



















I've already got a mess on the drill press…..


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Congrats, it is great to hear about others getting great deals on CL. There are a few good deals out there.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice find. I have the same drill press minus the rust.

They will both cleanup well.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice score. You'll have more respect for those fine tools when you put a little elbow grease into cleaning them up. One advantage of that, is well, pride for one, but, you can "get-to-know" your machine as you go. Good luck with the clean-up. They should be fine, fine machinery.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm going to Craigslist right now! ;-)


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

Touchdown!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Suh-weet!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congratulations dakremer!

Most excellent tool score my friend.


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations, nice find. Just goes to show that it pays to pay attention and be patient.


----------



## je_superfly (Aug 15, 2012)

Excellent CL finds! Most all of my tools are CL buys as well. Everything from my jointer to the planer to the table saw. Lots of money can be saved for those patient enough to wait!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dak, between your two steals and the $80 workbench I saw posted yesterday you guys are doing great.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just love it when I find a bargain for the shop, and you found a couple, especially the long bed jointer. That surface rust will clean up easily, you should get many years of use out of that. Where are u puting all these machines, the apartment I lived in while in Davenport was barely big enough for me and the dog.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Thats freakin awesome


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Once cleaned up, what should I put on it to stop the surface rust from coming back?


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

Once you have it all nice and shiny again, wax it with Johnson's paste wax. It will allow the wood to slide over the bed easier and it will seal the surface. I use it on my TS a couple of times a year and have zero rust.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Cool! Thanks Richard!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

congrats I hope the give you good service for years to come.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Clean them up and then post more pictures.

EDIT: 
Your shop floor looks a little unlevel in the last picture you posted of the drill press.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You did great! The Sunhill jointer is from the same factory in Taiwan as the former Griz G1182, Jet, Bridgewood, Woodtek, and others….same basic design as the Ridgid jointer, but on a one piece enclosed base. All very well proven jointers. The allure of cheaper Chinese manufacturing put an end to most of those. Enjoy!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet youre not too excited about that score …

There's something amazing about flat and square. Tune em up and let em rip.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

Hmmm, I can understand why you're pleased with the jointer, but I'm more interested in the smart TV that was in that box. I'll spend part of today searching out a smart Blu Ray DVD player with built-in WIFI, up conversion and can handle AVCHD.


----------

